# Ride Ful 2008



## Zapatista (Jul 24, 2008)

Just picked some of these bad boys up. They came very recommend by the sales people(which ride), but I'd thought I'd get some opinion on this board about em...


----------



## BurtonAvenger (Aug 14, 2007)

FUL is a boot not a board.


----------



## Zapatista (Jul 24, 2008)

I know FUL is a boot.

I think you misinterpreted my usage of the word "board", I was referring this 'message board'. As in "thought I'd get some opinion on this_ message _board about em... " I probably should have said forum, but meh...


----------

